# Does temperature really affect the taste of Cigar?



## Suparat (May 12, 2013)

Hi Guys! My name is Joke, I got some question regarding the temperture! I live in Thailand and the Temperature here is around 92F. I have a humidor and plenty of my cigars are now lying in there with 65RH humid beads. The humidity has been maintain at constant rate (about 66%). But before this I got the 70RH humid beads and all my cigars went really bitter, I mean every stick!. I hope it will be better now but the temperature here is still 92F, is that gonna affect the taste? The storeman in Thailand here said the the key to keep it fresh or aging it is the humidity not a temperature. Enlighten me please!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello Suparat, Welcome to Puff. You will find the overwhelming majority of us prefer our smokes closer to 60 than 70. I like 65, but if it is to be off I prefer it lower rather than higher. The 70rh is most likely what was causing the bitter taste. Having said that, everything affects the taste of a cigar from the temperature to the rh to what you ate for breakfast and how long its been since you brushed your teeth lol!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My biggest concern would be bugs.....Make sure you freeze your cigars as you receive them.
It it were me, I would also lower the RH a bit as those numbers can yield bitter taste


----------



## Suparat (May 12, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> My biggest concern would be bugs.....Make sure you freeze your cigars as you receive them.
> It it were me, I would also lower the RH a bit as those numbers can yield bitter taste


At what RH would you prefer to be lowered to? My another concern is I'm afraid it's gonna be to dry if I lower the RH more.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't speak for Bull but for myself I prefer 62-63.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> My biggest concern would be bugs.....Make sure you freeze your cigars as you receive them.
> It it were me, I would also lower the RH a bit as those numbers can yield bitter taste


I definitely agree with asmartbull. With those temperatures, beetles would be my biggest concern. I also believe heat has similar effects on tobacco has it has on wine. If you where to place a bottle of wine in a sunny/hot area, once the temperate inside the bottle rises above 70F the wine will restart fermenting thus spoiling the wine. I'm not sure what the temperature the tobacco has to be before it too starts re-fermenting, but I would imagine the 92F in a very humid environment would probably do the trick.

I know that in Thailand there isn't many basements or air conditioning, but I would do anything to find a cooler place if I were you. Even if it meant digging a hole 10 feet down in my backyard.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

The Tobacco will need a higher temperature than indoor room temp to restart fermenting. These guys are correct about the bugs. That is the biggest concern with a high temp. 

Another concern is aging which is just a more graceful version of rotting. The cooler temps will slow down aging. Slower aged cigars taste far superior than fast aged cigars. However, if you are going to go through your stash in just a matter of months, this should not be a problem.

Try searching Wineadors here at puff. You may need a similar device. You may need a COMPRESSOR + Tupperware combo type instead of the more prominent PELTIER plus shelves type because of your high indoor temps, especially during the summer months. A Peltier wineador (the good ones) will only cool up to 20 Far lower than ambient temps. So if your room temp is at 95, it will only cool up to 75.

Personally, I keep my cigars at fairly low temps. 16 Celsius or about 60 Fahrenheit. BUT. The cigars that I will be smoking soon get transferred to my Daily Humidor which is at room temperature. Between 85 - 95 Far, like the weather in Thailand. I use Compressor Wineadors.

I do this because some COLD Cigars tend to not release their oils. You'll need those for flavour. AND they tend to become Damper, Faster (hence more bitter, as opposed to room temp cigars) when smoked in a humid environment.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Cigar Guru said:


> The Tobacco will need a higher temperature than indoor room temp to restart fermenting. These guys are correct about the bugs. That is the biggest concern with a high temp.
> 
> Another concern is aging which is just a more graceful version of rotting. The cooler temps will slow down aging. Slower aged cigars taste far superior than fast aged cigars. However, if you are going to go through your stash in just a matter of months, this should not be a problem.
> 
> ...


I am sorry, could you please clarify? How warm is it in your Humi that you put your plan to smoke soon stuff? And what do you consider soon, within a month?

Thanks!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tika said:


> I am sorry, could you please clarify? How warm is it in your Humi that you put your plan to smoke soon stuff? And what do you consider soon, within a month?
> 
> Thanks!


I try to store all my cigars under 70 degrees......actually closer to 65

If I were yo, I would also freeze my cigars.....I do and I don't have the issues that you have


----------



## Suparat (May 12, 2013)

Wineador is a good solution but here in thialand it is not easy to find a wine cooler and even if I found one I'm still not sure that I will be able to afford it...


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

@Tika... My soon to smoke humidor is a 100 count. Filled with about 50 cigars. To be smoked within 2 months. Placed in the room. Outside the Wineador. So it is at room temp. Anywhere from 80 to 95 Fahrenheit. At 65% rh. No beetle problems. Ever. Been smoking for more than half my life. Never froze a single cigar. I do however, age my cigars in an airtight container inside my wineadors (all compressor types)(some at 16 Celsius, Some at 20). So that may have killed off any bugs.

@Suparat... You willing to spend around 25k Bhat? I think wine chillers go for as low as that there. Cheaper Even. I've been to the Philippines and they have 48 count wine chillers there for as low as that if my currency conversion is correct. Still a lot of money but hey, this CAN BE an expensive lifestyle.

If they have it in the Philippines, they should have also in Thailand I think.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Cigar Guru said:


> @Tika... My soon to smoke humidor is a 100 count. Filled with about 50 cigars. To be smoked within 2 months. Placed in the room. Outside the Wineador. So it is at room temp. Anywhere from 80 to 95 Fahrenheit. At 65% rh. No beetle problems. Ever. Been smoking for more than half my life. Never froze a single cigar. I do however, age my cigars in an airtight container inside my wineadors (all compressor types)(some at 16 Celsius, Some at 20). So that may have killed off any bugs.
> 
> @Suparat... You willing to spend around 25k Bhat? I think wine chillers go for as low as that there. Cheaper Even. I've been to the Philippines and they have 48 count wine chillers there for as low as that if my currency conversion is correct. Still a lot of money but hey, this CAN BE an expensive lifestyle.
> 
> If they have it in the Philippines, they should have also in Thailand I think.


Wow! 80-95, and I don't imagine that's dry heat either. Man do I take AC for granted.

That is very interesting. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Tika said:


> Wow! 80-95, and I don't imagine that's dry heat either. Man do I take AC for granted.
> 
> That is very interesting. Thank you for sharing!


No it isn't. It varies. depending on the time A/C in the room is turned on, it is sometimes cool dry air or warm humid air.

This is where Boveda comes in.


----------



## ACMike (Oct 12, 2013)

Suparat said:


> Hi Guys! My name is Joke, I got some question regarding the temperture! I live in Thailand and the Temperature here is around 92F. I have a humidor and plenty of my cigars are now lying in there with 65RH humid beads. The humidity has been maintain at constant rate (about 66%). But before this I got the 70RH humid beads and all my cigars went really bitter, I mean every stick!. I hope it will be better now but the temperature here is still 92F, is that gonna affect the taste? The storeman in Thailand here said the the key to keep it fresh or aging it is the humidity not a temperature. Enlighten me please!


Khun Suparat,

I live near Pattaya and am converting a wine cooler to a humidor, can you please tell me where you found the humidity beads in Thailand?

Kaprunkrup,
Mike


----------

